# Cyrix 5530 Kahlua Audio



## deadrabbit (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm new to FreeBSD, so please excuse my noobishness . . .

I'm trying to get audio working - I followed the guide, but it looks like there's no driver for my hardware.

pciconf -lv returns (including misspelled device name):

```
none1@pci0:0:18:3:      class=0x040100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01031078 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Cyrix Corp (Now owned by VIA)'
    device     = '5530 Kahula/Geode Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
```

I tried kldload snd_driver, but I don't see any pcm devices showing up in dmesg. Also, cat /dev/sndstat returns this:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
```

Is there anything I can do to get this working? Is there a place to look for drivers for obscure hardware?

The same audio hardware worked fine under Debian, but I'm guessing that's irrelevant here.

Thanks


----------



## adamk (Jul 16, 2009)

You can try the oss drivers in the ports tree (/usr/ports/audio/oss).  It supports some cards that the drivers in the base system do not currently support.  I can't make any guarantees that it will work, but it's worth a shot.

Adam


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. For some reason, OSS pulls in X11 dependencies, and I ran out of free space trying to install it. I'm going to try to free up some space, and try again.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

That's probably because of ossxmix (which depends on GTK2).

You could try building it with the WITHOUT_X11 option. Not sure if it'll work with this port though.


----------



## joel@ (Jul 18, 2009)

There is no driver for the Geode 5530 in FreeBSD at the moment.

*However*, there is a preliminary driver available at:
http://63.249.85.132/gx_audio/index.html

This driver was written for FreeBSD 4.6, so it will probably not work, or even compile.

This would probably serve as a good project for someone with a few hacking skills willing to learn more about FreeBSD internals. The source code on the website above is well documented.

If you get it working, I promise you that I'll get it into the FreeBSD source tree. 

Any takers?


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses - I guess I'll go back to Linux for this box then, although I was quite happy with my first experience with FreeBSD, especially ports. I wish I knew enough about programming and hardware to update the driver, but that's definitely over my head.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

Why not buy a cheap/simple soundblaster card? Or just do without audio..


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 20, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why not buy a cheap/simple soundblaster card? Or just do without audio..



My project is turn in old thin client in to a box to stream music from an NFS share on my server . . . so, audio is essential, and there's no PCI slots for expansion. I briefly considered USB audio, but I don't think it's work the expense, since I know it will work in Linux.


----------

